# Islam



## Swampguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I get to meet a lot of muslims and really want to tell them about Christ. I would like to do this as culturally sensitive as I can. Does anyone know of any good books on understand Islam and evangelizing them? Thanks, Tim


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2006)

This book was recommended on another thread.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 7, 2006)

Search Amazon.com for Phil Parshall books.

Read the Qur'an chronologically. You will understand the progression of their leader's thoughts as he gained power. Also, it will allow you to tell them, "I've read your holy book; here, you can read mine." 

Also, when they speak of troubles, volunteer to pray for them - even right then and there. This is not usual for them and seems to touch them quite a lot to have their concerns prayed for. 

Remember that we are saved by revelation and not mere information and that an ongoing relationship is more importnat than grinding them to smithereens on every theological point (I say this because many of them are very dogged in debate).

Make sure your personal witness is impeccable and if your wife is around that she is very modest. Treat your Bible with respect and don't flaunt your Christian liberty to make any points, and stay away from talking politics, Israel, the Crusades or the like...stick to Jesus.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry...forgot to tell you...

If you buy the Qur'an and read it front to back..this is not chronological order. You will need to google this inquiry to get info on which Surahs come first and so forth.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 7, 2006)

Unveiling Islam by Ergun Caner and his brother is a good introduction to Islam. Relationship building is vital in Islamic ministry.


----------

